# Living Room Colors



## Cj2005 (May 18, 2010)

I am having trouble deciding what color to paint our living room walls. We have dark moss colored couches, black curtains, and black end tables. The trim in the room is a light brown and the carpet is white. What color should I paint the walls? The kitchen wall meets one of the living room walls and it is red.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

If you could post some pictures that would be a huge help.


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

With so much dark/deep colors in your decor, I would recommend a creamy white for the walls - to balance things out.


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

Why don't you use something more cheerful as yellow or orange?


----------

